# BT Release style



## hogrider2272 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a carter just cuz plus.. Very smooth and comfortable.ilove it


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks, but this is not an BT release


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

ANY reliese can be a BT reliese.

Back tention can be done with any reliese thumb trigger, hinge style, index triger, the Carter evolution reliese. they all can be activated by BT

i use a 3 finger stan hinge reliese. i is working verry well for me. the only thing i need t work on is i need to pull against the wall not use my fingers to help it go off


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I prefer the hinge over the others. Just a more consistant shot for me. I also shot Carter's Just B Cuz, Solution 3, and Stans SX2 and Shootoff all as BT style releases. Other hinge releases were Tru Ball Sweet Spots, and BT Pro gold 3 fingers. I really liked my JBC, but once I started with my 2 finger Zenith's, there was no turning back!!!


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

archerpap said:


> I prefer the hinge over the others. Just a more consistant shot for me.


this is the also reason why I might want to switch to a hinge style BT release.
I own the EVO and it is deff. a fine release, but is sometimes not consistant enough to achieve a good score on Target or 3D archery.
I've already looked around a little and can not decide for a release.
Why would a Scott release is more expensive than Tru Ball BT GOLD? Whats the advantage of an Scott release?


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rocky44 said:


> this is the also reason why I might want to switch to a hinge style BT release.
> I own the EVO and it is deff. a fine release, but is sometimes not consistant enough to achieve a good score on Target or 3D archery.
> I've already looked around a little and can not decide for a release.
> Why would a Scott release is more expensive than Tru Ball BT GOLD? Whats the advantage of an Scott release?


its all in how the reliese feels in your hands. Some like the scotts relieses then some like me like a Stan and then again some people like a TRU ball.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

DEAD 10 said:


> its all in how the reliese feels in your hands. Some like the scotts relieses then some like me like a Stan and then again some people like a TRU ball.


Comfort is the biggest IMO. I know alot of people have even taped up their release to get the feel they want. I've done it with TB's, but my Zenith's just fit and feel better to me, and allows me to get the same grip everytime, which helps make for more consistant shots.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't know about better but I really like my aluminum longhorn 3 finger. It fits my hand great.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

outback jack said:


> I don't know about better but I really like my aluminum longhorn 3 finger. It fits my hand great.


that's the one you want to stick with then.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

i have recently switched over from a Just B Cuz to a Tru Ball HT 3M and are loving this new release,sit's perfectly in my hand and i am much more consistant with it.


----------



## lindarcher12 (Dec 16, 2008)

i switched from the tru ball bt gold to the carter only cuz the release was so "crisp" when it went off. with the bt gold i noticed a lot more travel in the hinge of the release, and the carter only also fit my hand better.


----------

